# Groin Hematoma from my Handlebar



## 24"bmx (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

Greetings!

I am sad that this is my first post 

but I always really appreciate this site and gain a lot of knowledge from it and I always have my questions answered just by reading the dialogue 

but today I guess i finally have a serious enough problem to lay down a post 

(If you don't wanna read my post ? The main question is ~> Id love to hear if someone has had a similar injury and experienced upper thigh pains a week later after suffering a groin hematoma???)



I Ride at Ravenshoe mtb tracks and on most courses i push hard and I do it on a 24" off-road race BMX 

last saturday August 17th 2013 i got thrown on top of my bike and stabbed my handlebar (with no bar-ends) stabbed into my groin at high speed and my full weight onto my bar with my groin (~> 1 cm from my testicles)

And huge hematoma developed almost immediately after the impact 

...and a trip to the emergency room was made ~> all I did was ice and added pressure and pressed it down 
the best I could 

now 8-9 days later and it is still a bit bigger than a egg 
So it is Stable now (I think?)
It Hasn't grown / but it has hardened up 

and it all happened 8-9 days ago 
But
4 days ago I went back to the ER because I thought the henatoma was getting bigger , after a second ultra sound , they felt it wasn't ~>and it's not a danger and the doctors report makes no mention of the stabbing wound the handlebar made! 


Though My handle bar dug into my groin and 
It bleed 

But the hematoma was so big all we did was focus on getting that down and the wound was never addressed or cleaned or noted 

On my second trip to the ER 
I commented on the misprint on my file, but it was ignored and not corrected ?

the bruise at first was so intense my whole front upper leg went dark purple and then it started to migrate to the back of my leg towards my knee ~> 

Then I saw my family doc and was told wait a few days to make sure internal bleeding has stopped then start taking baths and use hot water bottle to get rid of lingering large egg size hematoma 

just as I had some kinda plan....

then as of yesterday...

NOW I have a sharp shooting pain in my mid upper inner thigh 

and I am scared that I might have a bigger problem? or maybe this is part of the healing process? 

has anyone been through this?

it's hard to find anything online!
Seems there's lots of handlebar stories but not one exactly like mine so I thought I'd (share) just throw it out there and see if ? anyone had some knowledge to share on this subject

Obviously since this shooting pain started in my thigh I have not seen another doctor 

And four days ago the Doc was kinda unclear but (i think) it's missed my femoral arty! 

I've had unrelated prior vascular surgery (and multi ligament knee surgery) 5yrs ago on the same leg. The by-pass surgery on the popliteal artery , behind the knee following a motocross accident! 
So with my previous accident~> 

and NOW this shooting pain in my inner thigh from my groin ~> worries me! 

Though The blood flow seems to be good to my foot! so i have no reason to think my old injury is coming into play here 
But now as of 8-9 days later ~> I have No pain from the actual hematoma , if any pain? it's mild. but its super uncomfortable , feels like a third testical lol not funny , I'm not laughing, I guess I put lol to lighten this post up a bit! 

And yeah the upside is....
Lucky I did not take it to the nuts! I could cry just thinking how bad that would've been holy **** I feel for anyone whos been through worse than me ~> but I'm hell right now! 

This shooting pain into my upper thigh is constant and totally (stabbing) worsens with bending! I'm going crazy reading a million stories and none like mine

Id love to hear if someone has had a similar injury and experienced upper thigh pains a week later after suffering a groin hematoma ?

Thanx for reading ! 

I will follow up on this post regardless, just to get even more (real) info online about this subject

Anyones expertise? or anyone's personal story? would be greatly appreciated!

Thanx in Advance!! 
&
Keep the rubber side down !!!!


----------



## Mvcrash (Aug 24, 2013)

It seems you gave yourself a pretty nasty injury. If the Docs said the bruise will go away, give it some time. Follow their directions as well. As far as the pain in the thigh I would think the injury involved other parts of your body and will probably take time to heal.
I was once running (chasing someone) and tried to jump up onto a small brick wall, about three feet high. My lead foot made it but I slipped and fell onto the corner of the brick wall, onto my shin with all my weight. I though my leg broke and I immediately had a huge bump and bruise. Went to the hospital and they took the same tests and told me the same thing. Cold for 24 hrs, then hot to reduce the bruise. It got so bad my entire lower leg, around to the back of my calf, and toes turned black and purple, I'm sure you are familiar with the colors. I took 6-8 weeks for the entire bump to go down and several more until my leg and toes were the normal color. My leg, calf, ankle, toes and every other part of my lower leg hurt for months.
I'm sure having a handle bar go into ones groin is much worse, so I would keep in touch with the Doc and take it slow.
I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Why are you continuing to treat this in an ER? Get your ass to you PCP asap and get someone who actually cares about you to look at it. ERs just do enough to keep from getting sued.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Major ouch... +1 for go to your primary care physician for a 2nd opinion to make sure you are on the right track to healing/recovery.

Haven't done similar though I did manage to slam a saddle into my groin while trying to swerve around an idiot hiker who pulled a krazy Ivan on me years ago. The fool appeared to be going right and then for no apparent reason juked LEFT directly into my path. I manged to catch my rear wheel in a big hole in the ground and rack the hell outta my junk.

Were there plugs in your handlebar ends? They reduce the chance of you taking a shark plug style core sample out of your body (or someone else).

Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## markmyers (Feb 11, 2013)

24"bmx said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> ...


I have had a hematoma from the stem right next to where my nutsack meets my leg, not nearly as big as yours, it goes away but it takes forever and its really hard to have sex without nicking it. It will go away after a long while, as big as yours is you might be looking at 2 months or more. I'm trying to remember I think mine took about 3 weeks to mostly go away


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

Man! Your post made me wince!!! Yeah um well you took a really hard shot to the taint. It's going to take time, lots of time to heal as you basically herniated the area. Follow the docs advice and take it slow. The pain down the leg is part of it as you probably did not feel the impact to the leg do to the intense pain of the other area .


----------



## 24"bmx (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you all so much!
ALL points taken 
I just googled handlebar hematoma groin
And my post is top of the list 
Not much about this online 
So I will be back on here again with info on how this injury heals
And Just to update...
Today went to work 
Labour intensive 
Made it till lunch
Hematoma was hard and felt bigger 
Stabbing inner thigh pain is unbearable 
After work , showered, then I could not put my sock on Due to
knifing inner thigh pain and I'm pretty flexible!

Today is august 27th 2013 and its 10 days 
since the accident and my Egg size groin hematoma is getting ichy 
And the upper thigh pain leg pain is worse than ever now having worked on it
Im Laying down resting and I just bent my knee but too much pain in my inner thigh 
Can't hold it long
Going to try another half day work tomorrow 
I circled my hematoma with a marker to really monitor it 
And I booked a appointment with my family doc
In two days!
But the pain was most intense today it's been yet!

Hope my next post is more upbeat 
But I'm not there yet!


Again thanks for your replies ! Really great ! Appreciate the help! 


Good Night!


----------



## Mvcrash (Aug 24, 2013)

How have you been doing? Hopefully your feeling better.


----------



## JPPro (Oct 26, 2016)

Well I just did this and it was and still is unbelievably painful. I had bar ends and was moving at a low speed maybe 5mph thank god. I was riding Carter road in florida and hit a sand pit while going around the wallride feature maybe a 1/4 mile from the trail head. I got hurt avoiding a feature so I didn't get hurt...... lol. Now I can't walk and I have a fist size hematoma. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Linenpig (Jun 20, 2017)

*follow up?*

I'm awating mri results for the same thing. What were your results? I'm anxious because doc thought it was injured muscle/tendon vs. hematoma, which might require surgery. Not riding until this is clarified because it might worsen the injury.



24"bmx said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> ...


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

This is one post I'm glad no photo was attached 

Good luck on your recovery


----------



## lizhealy (Jan 21, 2019)

aasfafa


----------

